# Agr companion voucher



## Railfan415 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello fellow rail fans, i have been trying but no luck yet, in november of this year me and my sister are trying 2 plan a trip to tampa bay florida from san francisco ca to see our dad, and was wondering if any big hearted person out there had a transferable companion voucher to help with the steep price, as a child my grandparents took me on alot of amtrak trips and i have been in love with rail travel ever since then, honestly im sure if anyone had an opportunity to go across country on the rails thay would love it too, the sights, the people, the sounds are all very amazing. And im realy trying 2 share that experience with my sister because the ferthest she has been on a train is our local caltrain from san francisco to san jose which is about a 2 hour trip. So thankx for reading my post and any help will be greatly appreciated, and to anyone who has used the companion voucher befor will it work for the a round trip from san francisco ca to tampa bay florida ?


----------



## yarrow (Jul 13, 2011)

i suppose i'm just cynical but the above post reminds me of the people who make a living standing on corners with their "ran out of gas, can you help" signs.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 13, 2011)

yarrow said:


> i suppose i'm just cynical but the above post reminds me of the people who make a living standing on corners with their "ran out of gas, can you help" signs.


Oh that's not fair. I have asked and have been gifted by others. I was given one for my 60th birthday so I wouldn't have to go to NYP by myself and it was great.


----------



## Railfan415 (Jul 13, 2011)

See but the thing is i didnt run out of gas and by no means am i asking for a hand out, from what i read agr-plus members get them and some people dont use them and let them expire so i figure i would ask. @ Engineer its a shame u think everyone is out to take advantage of somone else, its sad realy.


----------



## amamba (Jul 13, 2011)

This year in the select packet I didn't get any companion vouchers - just the one class upgrade coupons and then the second coupons were either 10% off OR club acela pass.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 13, 2011)

amamba said:


> This year in the select packet I didn't get any companion vouchers - just the one class upgrade coupons and then the second coupons were either 10% off OR club acela pass.


The Select packets don't include the companion vouchers, only the Select Plus kits contain those vouchers.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 13, 2011)

Railfan415 said:


> So thankx for reading my post and any help will be greatly appreciated, and to anyone who has used the companion voucher befor will it work for the a round trip from san francisco ca to tampa bay florida ?


It should work for that trip, no general reason that I'm aware of for why it wouldn't work.

However, a few things to consider.

1) It is valid for coach only. You cannot upgrade to a sleeper. That makes for a very long trip, 5 nights one way!

2) In November, there are black out dates around Thanksgiving, namely Nov 22-23 and 26-28. So your trip must be before that point or work around those dates at least.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 14, 2011)

Railfan415 said:


> See but the thing is i didnt run out of gas and by no means am i asking for a hand out, from what i read agr-plus members get them and some people dont use them and let them expire so i figure i would ask. @ Engineer its a shame u think everyone is out to take advantage of somone else, its sad realy.


*Look for my PM to you.*


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 14, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Railfan415 said:
> 
> 
> > So thankx for reading my post and any help will be greatly appreciated, and to anyone who has used the companion voucher befor will it work for the a round trip from san francisco ca to tampa bay florida ?
> ...


Alan,

I read the conditions printed on the Companion Coupon and it said: *"one roundtrip on one reservation per*

*coupon. Both tickets for roundtrip must be reserved at the same time."*

Does this mean that only one coupon is required for a round trip ticket, assuming all other conditions are met?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 14, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Railfan415 said:
> ...


That is correct, as long as the round trip is on 1 reservation and all other conditions are met.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 14, 2011)

Look for my PM also.


----------



## Railfan415 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, agent sead it should work with no problem


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bigval109 said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i suppose i'm just cynical but the above post reminds me of the people who make a living standing on corners with their "ran out of gas, can you help" signs.
> ...


Also doesn't the bible say, you receive not because you ask not? Also it also says, ask and you shall receive, seek and you shall find, and knock and it will be opened to you. It has been my experience that AU members would rather give it away that let it go to waste especially around the first of the year when the coupons expire. I have been blessed many times by AU members.


----------



## yarrow (Aug 3, 2011)

Bigval109 said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > yarrow said:
> ...


i guess i was brought up that you do for yourself or do without. i wouldn't dream of asking someone i didn't know for a handout. if want a train trip i will save up my money or points. as far as the christian bible, it has been used to justify many things i don't care to be associated with.


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 4, 2011)

yarrow said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigval109 said:
> ...


Well I can always pray for you


----------

